# Do "autistic traits" in otherwise normal people exist?



## awoo (Jan 20, 2021)

I've read some theories that not only is autism a spectrum but that it could extend all the way through Asperger's to completely normal people, in that normal people could have "autistic traits" without fully displaying all the traits enough to be pathological. By autistic traits I mean a combination of lack of social understanding, physical clumsiness, and restricted and repetive behavior. 

In my own observations, these can co-occur in mild ways in people who aren't pathological - that is, autistic-like but not fully autism.  I wonder if this is true or it is just  a symptom of trying to "medicalize" natural variation. I find my own hobbies to be somewhat repetitive and  specialized/obscure,  when I was younger I had social clumsiness that I have improved on significantly by observation of how others act, and I find parties mentally exhausting and overstimulating. However I believe I am able to read verbal and social cues at a normal level. So I think I may mildly express some traits but not enough to be diagnosed as anything.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

Sure. We're all weird in our own ways. That doesn't always mean we have a "disability."


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 20, 2021)

What the fuck is an autistic trait first?


----------



## HarveyMC (Jan 20, 2021)

We’re all a little bit autistic. Some of the most well developed, socially adept people I know will break down and spend hours talking about a niche thing they’re passionate about given the opportunity. The only difference is it usually tends to be about Basketball players instead of trains. Other guys I know will act completely unreasonable and like an autistic child if they’re put under too much pressure for too long. I would speak about my own experiences/traits, but given that I’m a regular poster on the Kiwifarms, I probably just have undiagnosed autism


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> What the fuck is an autistic trait first?


This thread is autistic.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 20, 2021)

I know a guy who's otherwise completely normal but he can't remember a face to save his life. I think he said there's a name for it as it's some type of neural disorder. It's Prosopagnosia


----------



## awoo (Jan 20, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> What the fuck is an autistic trait first?


did you read my post? I listed the main ones that in my observation may co-occur


----------



## HarveyMC (Jan 20, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I know a guy who's otherwise completely normal but he can't remember a face to save his life. I think he said there's a name for it as it's some type of neural disorder. It's Prosopagnosia



I have that problem so bad. One of my friends who I've known for over a month now shaved over the weekend, and I legitimately thought he was another person when he sat down at the table opposite to me at the bar because he wasn't rocking the facial hair


----------



## awoo (Jan 20, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> I have that problem so bad. One of my friends who I've known for over a month now shaved over the weekend, and I legitimately thought he was another person when he sat down at the table opposite to me at the bar because he wasn't rocking the facial hair


that's normal though. Facial hair is very distinguishing


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah they apparently call it a spectrum.


----------



## Pixy (Jan 20, 2021)

The fact that we're all here means that most, if not all, of KF's userbase is anything but  'normal'. Consider the fact that most ordinary people find KF's very raison d'etre to be pretty weird and 'autistic'.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 20, 2021)

Sackity said:


> The fact that we're all here means that most, if not all, of KF's userbase is anything but  'normal'. Consider the fact that most ordinary people find KF's very raison d'etre to be pretty weird and 'autistic'.


I'm normal


----------



## Furret (Jan 20, 2021)

Sackity said:


> The fact that we're all here means that most, if not all, of KF's userbase is anything but  'normal'. Consider the fact that most ordinary people find KF's very raison d'etre to be pretty weird and 'autistic'.


Not everyone here is autistic, but using this website is an autistic trait.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 20, 2021)

I grimace when I drink soda, am I autistic?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 20, 2021)

Blacklight said:


> I grimace when I drink soda, am I autistic?


Me too. I occasionally start fires impulsively when doctors don't want to recognize my diagnosis.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 21, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I know a guy who's otherwise completely normal but he can't remember a face to save his life. I think he said there's a name for it as it's some type of neural disorder. It's Prosopagnosia


Look I don't have prosopagnosia, okay? Most cunts are just not worth remembering.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jan 21, 2021)

I wonder how much autism is diagnosed by strict criteria versus just a way of gaslighting people who think out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 21, 2021)

Blacklight said:


> I grimace when I drink soda, am I autistic?


I do it when I eat pineapples.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 21, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I know a guy who's otherwise completely normal but he can't remember a face to save his life. I think he said there's a name for it as it's some type of neural disorder. It's Prosopagnosia


I've honestly wondered for a while if I have face amnesia to some extent but I think I've just decided I really don't give enough of a damn about 99 percent of the people I meet to commit their faces to memory.


----------



## Gravemind (Jan 21, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> We’re all a little bit autistic. Some of the most well developed, socially adept people I know will break down and spend hours talking about a niche thing they’re passionate about given the opportunity. The only difference is it usually tends to be about Basketball players instead of trains.


Reading this just reminded me of how I was recently told that a therapist's husband had high functioning autism and his favorite hobby happened to be model trains.

For the sake of the topic, I'll throw a speculative question out there: Is it autistic in its own unique way to specialize in professionally identifying autism?


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Jan 21, 2021)

I always thought model trains were just a boomer thing.  My dad and a lot of older men are into them.


----------



## Gravemind (Jan 21, 2021)

AnaphylacticShock said:


> I always thought model trains were just a boomer thing.  My dad and a lot of older men are into them.


The model train hobby wasn't exactly the indicator that the guy had high functioning autism, but I just thought it was funny and relevant.

IIRC, the spergy traits the guy possessed were that he had difficulty speaking unless he was discussing his hyperfixation, in which case he could drone on about it without end, and despite being retired yet having an opportunity to work again to a lesser capacity in some field that was related to his previous career, he adamantly declined doing so solely because "it just wouldn't be the same without the same people he worked with previously there" and he didn't want to have to get accustomed to brand new faces. Bit of a recluse as well according to his wife.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely. Most people have told a joke that didn't click with others or got a bit over-excited talking about dumb shit. At work I listen to people talk shit all night and people that seem normal 90% of the time sometimes come out with some seriously autistic shit now and again.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 21, 2021)

Individual traits? Yeah, sure; but Autism is a hell of a lot more than just being socially blind or good at patterns.


----------



## awoo (Jan 21, 2021)

Gravemind said:


> The model train hobby wasn't exactly the indicator that the guy had high functioning autism, but I just thought it was funny and relevant.
> 
> IIRC, the spergy traits the guy possessed were that he had difficulty speaking unless he was discussing his hyperfixation, in which case he could drone on about it without end, and despite being retired yet having an opportunity to work again to a lesser capacity in some field that was related to his previous career, he adamantly declined doing so solely because "it just wouldn't be the same without the same people he worked with previously there" and he didn't want to have to get accustomed to brand new faces. Bit of a recluse as well according to his wife.


if he was retired why would he want to work again. the coworker thing could just be an excuse. although if he was good buddies with his co-workers I could see it being a factor


----------



## Gravemind (Jan 21, 2021)

awoo said:


> if he was retired why would he want to work again. the coworker thing could just be an excuse. although if he was good buddies with his co-workers I could see it being a factor


Some folks can't stand coasting off retirement benefits with nothing to do and tend to find second, or even third jobs. Some people even need that extra income if just so they can continue affording their insurance and living at a comfortable financial class status. Guy has a wife, kids, and his own home, so it's not that surprising.

I just remember that his wife described him as getting deeply depressed over the fact that he wouldn't be able to see his old coworkers anymore, which factored into his unwillingness to find a new job and meet new faces. I'd say that factors a little bit into that social limitation that comes with high functioning autism, which, according to the guy's wife (who happens to be a therapist specializing in autism disorders), is what the field is starting to classify Asperger's as and they're trying to move away from actually calling it "Asperger syndrome".


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 21, 2021)

I personally don't think so. I think that most eccentricities/disorders are a result of the kind of environment you had when you grew up, and autism is for the most part inborn, so as such you can't really lump every weirdo into the autism category.


----------



## awoo (Feb 8, 2021)

I guess what I was trying to say was... I might have a touch of the 'tism (is that from CWC or was it an existing phrase)


----------



## Real Fakeman (Feb 8, 2021)

Your post made me remember this video.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsxztU189k
		


Everyone is socially awkward and weird when they are young. Most people get exhausted after a night of partying and socializing. You're probably just completely normal.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 8, 2021)

I'd say fucking yes.
For example: my mom and her obsession with New Age artists such as Kitaro and Yanni. And once she tried to fight me over chicken tenders from Chick-Fil-A,


----------



## awoo (Feb 8, 2021)

Miel67 said:


> I'd say fucking yes.
> For example: my mom and her obsession with New Age artists such as Kitaro and Yanni. And once she tried to fight me over chicken tenders from Chick-Fil-A,


I love chikfila tho


----------



## awoo (Feb 8, 2021)

Real Fakeman said:


> Your post made me remember this video.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsxztU189k
> ...


how young because im not that young anymore


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 8, 2021)

awoo said:


> I love chikfila tho


I forgot the end of the story: She didn't know that they upgraded and only had the tenders spicy.

And thanks to her studying to become a professional dentist back then, she even suspected her own fiancé to have a touch of the 'tism.


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 8, 2021)

Did I somehow end up on r/notlikeothergirls?


----------



## awoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> Did I somehow end up on r/notlikeothergirls?


no we're just a couple of chill kiwi bros trying to understand the human condition


----------



## Vatred (Feb 12, 2021)

The fact that it's a spectrum means that even normal people can exhibit mild traits sometimes. You said something about "showing autistic traits while not being autistic," and something to note is that a lot of people with ADD/ADHD and OCD can show a lot of traits of autism without necessarily being considered autistic. Things like hyperfocus, special interests, and sensory issues specifically.
Since I'm not a doctor, I do wonder where the line is drawn (like how many traits can you show before you are labeled autistic by a doctor? How much percent autistic do you have to be to get the diagnosis)?


----------



## awoo (Feb 14, 2021)

One aspect I forgot to mention is an aversion to change. I can read social cues pretty well, but I have a pretty extreme aversion to change. I had been back and forth between college and home for the holidays many times, but each time made me anxious and gave me a strange feeling of impending doom and somehow a remarkable sadness in changing environments.

Also the sensory thing. IDK if this counts: when I'm doing something I don't enjoy, I will pick up and be distracted by every little sound, including people moving around in other rooms and quiet talk. And then I will always get distracted every few minutes by many other thoughts that are almost intrusive in their distractiveness. When I do my work, which requires a fair bit of thinking, I find I do the best in absolute silence, so maybe I should use a pair of earplugs.

I won't say too much about the special interests, but I have certain "autistic" hobbies I spend every day on, and this is not the only forum I have over 1000 posts on :/

I should also mention "Asperger personality type" mentioned in this lecture which is pretty entertaining


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a friend that jujitsu who really likes Sonic the hedgehog and retro games granted he’s married and has a full-time job


----------



## annoyingfuck (Feb 16, 2021)

Vatred said:


> The fact that it's a spectrum means that even normal people can exhibit mild traits sometimes. You said something about "showing autistic traits while not being autistic," and something to note is that a lot of people with ADD/ADHD and OCD can show a lot of traits of autism without necessarily being considered autistic. Things like hyperfocus, special interests, and sensory issues specifically.
> Since I'm not a doctor, I do wonder where the line is drawn (like how many traits can you show before you are labeled autistic by a doctor? How much percent autistic do you have to be to get the diagnosis)?


That is because ASD and ADHD are in the same category, they are both Neurodevelopmental Disorders.

There is research showing that you can't have one without the other, or to put it the way they do, it's rare to have one without the other.
The studies have been done from both sides, ASD looking at ADHD, and ADHD looking at ASD.

There is further research being done at present that is looking at ADHD as a possible contender to be incorporated into ASD, in the same way that Aspergers was.

THAT is how closely related they think the two are.

THAT is why so many of us have ASD traits, that so many people refuse to consider as more than just traits, they are essentially who we are!


To answer the question. The answer is NO, NO, and NO.

A disorder becomes a disorder when the symptoms of the disorder, affect the day to day lives of the individual. That doesn't mean they aren't ASD/ADHD to start off with, they just may be lucky enough to not have the *impacts* of those symptoms, YET.

As people age, pressure grows, they need to fit more into a day, they need to handle more things going on at once. That is why over the past 10 years more adults have been diagnosed.

NO 'adult ADHD' *doesn't exist*, it's just a term to that splits the diagnostic criteria, that allows for access to medications. Anyone diagnosed can get meds, it's just how much they cost, as to where you lie on the 'when were you diagnosed' line.

It is also why more children are being diagnosed, because as I said there is much more pressure on them than ever before. It is also because the psych arseholes got their heads out of their male arses, and decided that yes females can have ADHD/ASD, that 'hyperactive' isn't just an external physical trait, that it is, in fact, *a fundamental part* of what being ADHD is, and how the ADHD brain works.

There is a lot to be said for the way life used to be, when ASD/ADHD people could get away with not being diagnosed, and not be affected by those symptoms to the point of not functioning within society. They could tailor their lives to incorporate the symptoms, in such a way, that no one would ever know that they are ASD/ADHD.

These days, with so much pressure on book learning, at such a young age, and with ASD/ADHD having a 4 year brain developmental delay, kids have no hope in 'getting away' with just being different. They are not allowed to be different.

Guess who embrace the tranny coercion more often than 'neurotypical' people??? Lets be different just like everyone else, is the motto of today's youth.

There are plenty of times when neurotypical people can display ASD/ADHD traits, that doesn't mean 'everyone is a little ASD/ADHD'. That is just complete bullshit. What is does mean though, is that there are environmental factors that are causing those behaviours.

A good example is the current, short attention span behaviour that majority of our populations display. They don't move from one thing to the other due to their brain functions, they move from one thing to the other because that is the way technology has been designed, taking into account things like human memory and the very short period of time (something like 500ms, and then 30secs to move it from pay attention to short term memory, and then ...can't remember, to then join that up with long term memory and either encorporate it/store it or lose it) that the brain has to pay attention to and 'take in' the stimuli that is put in front of them.

The less time people have to make decisions, the more impulsive they behave, and the quicker they are to jump and buy what is put in front of them, or FOMO sets in.

None of those behaviours make a person 'a little bit' anything!!!



Oh also hyperfocus and hyperfixation are different things, and often get mixed up, it's important to learn the differences, and how they apply to Neurodevelopmental disorders.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Feb 16, 2021)

I tend to 'tard rage if a simple task requires more effort than I'm willing to put in. Like, I couldnt get through the tape in the dogs chewy box so instead of getting a knife or scissors I ripped it apart. Maybe I have a touch of the tism


----------



## Vatred (Feb 16, 2021)

annoyingfuck said:


> That is because ASD and ADHD are in the same category, they are both Neurodevelopmental Disorders.
> 
> [. . .]


I don't mean to come off as offensive, even on this board. I myself had to suffer through a couple decades off bullshit before the doctors suspected I had ADHD and dyscalculia. I'm just curious with how much overlap there is between these diagnoses, especially when the doctors are happy to ignore certain symptoms over others.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Feb 17, 2021)

Vatred said:


> I don't mean to come off as offensive, even on this board. I myself had to suffer through a couple decades off bullshit before the doctors suspected I had ADHD and dyscalculia. I'm just curious with how much overlap there is between these diagnoses, especially when the doctors are happy to ignore certain symptoms over others.


Nothing offensive about questions (well besides questions with underlying ulterior motives...anyway).

Observational, there are huge overlaps; diagnostically is different story, due to having to document everything, especially when restricted drugs come into play.

Then there is the 'I know everything but don't want to come up to speed on new developments' professionals, or the 'I don't want to be known as the doctor that gives out drugs' professionals, just to name a few.

There are still way to many doctors getting away with doing as they please, accountable to no one. They are so used to being the 'one who must be obeyed', that as technology has advanced, their egos haven't allowed them to admit they don't know everything.

So yes, there are a plethora of adults out there that have been fobbed off their whole lives. Many unfortunately have found their own ways to self-medicate, and when approaching doctors, they (the doctors) refuse to consider underlying causes of the self-medication, and just write them down as drug seeking.

To answer your actual question:
ASD diagnosis has a tendency towards internal, whereas ADHD is external, which is why it's 'mistakenly' called a behavioural disorder.



Spoiler: The following is directly from the DSM5.



...individuals with autism spectrum disorder often have intellectual disability (intellectual developmental disorder), and many children with attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) also have a specific learning disorder.

Autism spectrum disorder is characterized by persistent deficits in social communication and social interaction across multiple contexts, including deficits in social reciprocity, nonverbal communicative behaviors used for social interaction, and skills in developing, maintaining, and understanding relationships. In addition to the social communication deficits, the diagnosis of autism spectrum disorder requires the presence of restricted, repetitive patterns of behavior, interests, or activities.

Asperger’s disorder would now receive a diagnosis of autism spectrum disorder without language or intellectual impairment.

ADHD is a neurodevelopmental disorder defined by impairing levels of inattention, disorganization, and/or hyperactivity-impulsivity. Inattention and disorganization entail inability to stay on task, seeming not to listen, and losing materials, at levels that are inconsistent with age or developmental level. Hyperactivity-impulsivity entails overactivity, fidgeting, inability to stay seated, intruding into other people’s activities, and inability to wait—symptoms that are excessive for age or developmental level. In childhood, ADHD frequently overlaps with disorders that are often considered to be “externalizing disorders,” such as oppositional defiant disorder and conduct disorder. ADHD often persists into adulthood, with resultant impairments of social, academic and occupational functioning.



Unless professionals have a specific interest in the field, a quick read of those paragraphs would only highlight the words they already know,
*ASD* = nonverbal, repetitive patterns.
*ADHD* = hyperactivity-impulsivity, externalizing disorders.

The paragraphs in the spoiler, they are in the opening chapter of the Neurodevelopmental Disorder section. I can easily see that being the only part that is read as it's a quick summary of the more common disorders within the chapter.

The diagnostic criteria itself, a quick run down using key words.

*ASD* - there are five sections to be met; a and b, each have 3 or 4 sub sections, which I have condensed into one sentence.
*a.* Deficits in social-emotional, nonverbal communicative behaviours, developing, maintaining, understanding relationships.
*b.* Restrictive, repetitive patterns of behaviour, motor movements, sameness, inflexible adherence, fixated, hyper or hypo to sensory input or aspects.
*c.* Present in early development.
*d.* Cause clinically significant impairment.
*e.* Not better explained by intellectual disability/global developmental delay.

Then they have to specify the above into severity to meet either Level 1, 2, 3. Level 1 being what Aspergers used to be, Level 3 being 24/7 help needed (those two examples are extremes).

*ADHD* - there are five sections to be met; a and b, each have 3 or 4 sub sections, which I have condensed into one sentence.
*a. 1. Inattention* - six or more symptoms persisting for at least 6 months. Lack attention, careless at school, work, other activities; lack attention tasks, lack focus in lectures, conversations; lack of listening; doesn't follow instruction, fails to finish; lack organisation, messy; avoidance; loses things; easily distracted; forgetful.
*a. 2. Hyperactivity and impulsivity* -  six or more symptoms persisting for at least 6 months. Fidgets, taps, squims; gets up often; runs about, climbs where inappropriate; unable to play, engage quietly; 'on the go'; talk excessively; blurts out answers before questions are finished; can't wait their turn; interrupts, intrudes.
*b.* Several of either above present prior to age 12.
*c.* Several of either present in two or more settings.
*d.* Clear evidence of impact.
*e.* Symptoms do not occur while having impacts of other psychotic disorders; are not better explained by another mental disorder (anxiety, bipolar, mood, etc.)

Then specified into 1 inattentive, 2 hyperactive, or 1&2 combined, and also within each of mild, moderate, severe. There is also a partial remission specification.

There is also in the 'Diagnostic Features' section a sentence that states: 'recall of childhood symptoms tends to be unreliable'. Obviously for adults seeking diagnosis finding proof may be difficult.

In both there are then all the comorbids, of which each is in the other list.

There is also a guidebook that is put out by the APA, it expands each criteria. Interestingly enough, it also talks about ADHD diagnosis for children being changed to 5-17 years 'brings ADHD criteria into harmony with the revised criteria for autism spectrum disorder.'

So you can see where the ASD internal, ADHD external, assumptions come from.


----------



## awoo (Feb 23, 2021)

I was searching google to find out if people armchair diagnosed Linus Torvalds as aspie or not and I came across this bizarre page. http://stopnerds.github.io/autism/ It's clearly a parody but I have no idea what the point of the page is. Maybe I'm dense. The quiz is funny tho http://stopnerds.github.io/nerd-test/



Spoiler: jimmy's storry



This is Jimmy.​





Jimmy considers himself a normal kid. He has friends which he prefers to socialize with using social media such as Instagram, WhatsApp and Snapchat.

Sometimes he'll spend *up to 18 hours a day surfing the web*. And in the rare occasion that he isn't surfing the web, he'll *watch anime* or *play Minecraft*.

Jimmy identifies himself as a *libertarian*, and he often spends time advocating libertarian candidates such as *Gary Johnson* for president.

Jimmy finds he *prefers open source software* because he thinks it is better developed and safer.

Last month, Jimmy *switched to Linux* and took up a new hobby: *programming and web development*. He enjoys this very much.

Jimmy publishes his software under an *open-source license* on a code-sharing website. On occasion, he will contribute to his online friend's open source project on *GitHub*.


Does Jimmy sound a bit like you?​





Does Jimmy sound a bit like you? You see, Jimmy isn't mentally healthy. And if he sounds anything like you, you're most likely ill too. While Jimmy's doings may seem innocent, he isn't very productive at all. He might spend up to two days fixing his WLAN or a week upgrading his Linux distribution. Jimmy doesn't realize it, but his mental well-being is declining rapidly as he becomes more and more obsessed with the foolish concept of "open source" software. Jimmy has a girlfriend; her name is Sakura Haruno and she has pink hair and green eyes. And while it might not sound like it, Jimmy is still a virgin. Why? Because Sakura is an anime character. Chances are that although you might not share Jimmy's exact story, you are just as sick and things are going to get much, much worse if you don't act now. However, it's not too late. There is still hope.Does Jimmy sound a bit like you? You see, Jimmy isn't mentally healthy. And if he sounds anything like you, you're most likely ill too. While Jimmy's doings may seem innocent, he isn't very productive at all. He might spend up to two days fixing his WLAN or a week upgrading his Linux distribution. Jimmy doesn't realize it, but his mental well-being is declining rapidly as he becomes more and more obsessed with the foolish concept of "open source" software. Jimmy has a girlfriend; her name is Sakura Haruno and she has pink hair and green eyes. And while it might not sound like it, Jimmy is still a virgin. Why? Because Sakura is an anime character. Chances are that although you might not share Jimmy's exact story, you are just as sick and things are going to get much, much worse if you don't act now. However, it's not too late. There is still hope.


What can you do?​




First of all, *don't panic*. Taking rushed decisions will not help you—it's more likely to make your life *worse*.            When you have thought over your mental health status and decided to take action, *see a psychologist*. He can identify mental illnesses such as *Asperger's syndrome*, *schizophrenia* or *bipolar disorder*.

If you are a libertarian, stop advocating libertarian candidates such as Gary Johnson and vote *Hillary 2016*.

Abandoning Minecraft is the next step, and probably the most important. If you have issues stopping, try seeking out *group therapy*.

Linux and open source software are the next factors to get rid of. The solution is simple: *buy a Mac*. Be sure to ignore FSF propaganda such as "Mac is for faggots"; this is FUD, pure and simple.

To stop watching anime is the hardest step and probably the most painful. StopNerds.org recommends that watching mentally healthy cartoons such as *Kim Possible* and *South Park* is the best and easiest way to counter any urge to watch sicko Japanese cartoons.

If you've successfully followed every step above, congratulations! Remember to revisit your psychologist to make sure that the mental illness has disappeared.


What happened to Jimmy?​




Jimmy was able to overcome his mental illness. He has had *three relationships* with real women within two weeks.

Jimmy's support for Gary Johnson *has ceased*. He now holds sensible political opinions and votes for non-libertarian candidates only.

Since he is *no longer tied to his computer*, Jimmy has become a successful politician himself. He advocates long-term improvement of mental health in the US.





Are you a nerd? Take the test to find out.


----------



## ICraveDeath (Feb 23, 2021)

Well at least the website doesn't think I'm a politisperg


----------



## awoo (Feb 24, 2021)

ICraveDeath said:


> Well at least the website doesn't think I'm a politisperg
> View attachment 1945196



you should read Nozick and become enlightened as to why minarchy is the most moral and most justified system of government
as a bonus, Nozick is a serious philosopher and very good at picking apart arguments


----------



## awoo (Jun 6, 2022)

I found probably what I was describing and remembered I made this thread:

Defining Key Features of the Broad Autism Phenotype https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2746421/


> Personality and Social Behavior
> 
> Converging evidence from a number of case-control studies indicates that certain personality traits and social behaviors are observed more commonly among autism relatives than control relatives of individuals with Down syndrome [Piven et al., 1990; Bolton et al., 1994; Le et al., 1996; Piven et al., 1997; Murphy et al., 2000; Pickles et al., 2000; Szatmari et al., 2000; Lainhart et al., 2002] Both family history and direct assessment studies have reported elevated rates of socially reticent, or aloof personalities among autism parents, as well as untactful behavior, and fewer high quality (i.e., emotionally reciprocal) friendships. Autism relatives have also been reported to more commonly display rigid personalities, showing relatively little interest in novelty or difficulty in adjusting to change in environment and activities, as well as perfectionistic or overly conscientious, detail-oriented traits. Finally, anxiety-related features (e.g., anxious and hypersensitive personalities, increased rates of anxiety disorders, and elevated scores on the neuroticism/anxiety-fearfulness domain of the NEO-PI) also appear more common among parents of individuals with autism [Bolton et al., 1994; Le et al., 1996; Piven et al., 1997; Murphy et al., 2000; Pickles et al., 2000; Micali et al., 2004]. These characteristics closely correspond to the social impairments, ritualistic/repetitive, and anxious behaviors observed in autism, making them good candidates as autism intermediate phenotypes. The present study examined these features using direct assessment with the Modified Personality Assessment Schedule, Revised and the Friendship Interview, and self-report with the NEO Personality Inventory [Costa and McCrae, 1995].





> Language
> 
> Impaired language is a defining feature of autism. Family studies examining parents and relatives of individuals with autism have detected increased rates of developmental language-related delays [Folstein and Rutter, 1977; August et al., 1981; Steffenburg et al., 1989; Szatmari et al., 2000], impaired pragmatic language use [Landa et al., 1991, 1992; Piven et al., 1997], and difficulties on standardized tests of verbal fluency and reading [Smalley and Asarnow, 1990; Piven et al., 1997, though see Bishop and Norbury, 2002; Folstein et al., 1999; Hughes et al., 1999; Pilowsky et al., 2003]. Recent findings from genetic linkage analyses also point toward language impairment as a genetically significant feature of autism.


----------

